# parlons looping



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

bon bin je me lance je lance ce fil pour que nous puissions parler de ce qui vole  avions, hélicos, fusées, montgolfières, drones, prototypes vieux coucou.....................etc

 on y trouverai des images des vidéos et bien entendu des commentaires des précisions de votre part 


alors pour marquer le coup je commence par une vidéo du lancement d'appolo 11 

[YOUTUBE]F0Yd-GxJ_QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

J'ai déjà parlé de mes expériences aéronautiques ici


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai déjà parlé de mes expériences aéronautiques ici



en 99 moi j'ai vu ça :

[YOUTUBE]YmysTSPs9Yk[/YOUTUBE] 

j'étais aux jumelles, sur le coup je n'ai pas vu l'éjection des pilotes


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai déjà parlé de mes expériences aéronautiques ici


 

et bien tu peux continuer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




macinside a dit:


> en 99 moi j'ai vu ça :
> 
> 
> 
> j'étais aux jumelles, sur le coup je n'ai pas vu l'éjection des pilotes


 

je me souviens, dommage c'était une belle présentation du sukoï 30 impréssionant de facilité!!!!
malgés la touchette il arrive à remonter wahouuuu

les russes ont de sacrés ingénieurs aeros


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

ukrainiens STP


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ukrainiens STP


 

bon ok anciennement russe


moins connu et tout aussi agile le SU-47 (inspiré du X 29 américain)

[YOUTUBE]wyjxqr4O4Ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> en 99 moi j'ai vu ça :
> 
> 
> 
> j'étais aux jumelles, sur le coup je n'ai pas vu l'éjection des pilotes


Tu vois, quand tu veux...
Tu écris correctement...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vois, quand tu veux...
> Tu écris correctement...



je n'ai plus de creme mont blanc


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

je vois que les dog fight sont à l'honneur ...................... 


en attendant le SU T50 une petite démo du F35 (en zik)

[YOUTUBE]ZBt-aQ1vObM[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

il sont show ces portugais 


[YOUTUBE]rYfhC9ft_hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

la course red bull air race  whaoou ils envoient les gars

[DM]x5hdyf_red-bull-air-race-abu-dhabi-2007-pa_sport[/DM]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi j'adore looping


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362370 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'adore looping


 

welcome  chevalier masqué


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> il sont show ces portugais


Des petits jouers à côté des allemands 






[YOUTUBE]z42fchrzhHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bon ok anciennement russe
> 
> 
> moins connu et tout aussi agile le SU-47 (inspiré du X 29 américain)



Moi j'aime bien le Sukhoï SU 27 et Nicolas aussi...

[YOUTUBE]FleU0Tpvy_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

il eavec la existe aussi la petite histoire du petit nicolas avec le leader de la paf

une histoire vrai


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Gnééé?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui, Ushahusuia y a longtemps : NH dans un alphajet de la patrouille de France qui se prend un voile noir en live


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi déjà, ce film où il y a Jean Luc Bideau qui fait l'hélicoptère avec sa bite ?...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Et la tendresse bordel


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et la tendresse bordel


Slip-chaussettes 

Tu vas l'avoir la tendresse


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et la tendresse bordel


c"est beau la culture.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, Ushahusuia y a longtemps : NH dans un alphajet de la patrouille de France qui se prend un voile noir en live


 


c'est exact mais pourquoi il a pris voile noir direct ?

dans une emission nicolas raconte ceci:
dans une première émission il invite le leader de la paf pour faire de l'ulm 
il  dit au leader "oubli ce que tu as apris tu vas voir ce que c'est le vol pure...." 
l'émission se passe sans problème et le leader guère impressioné le remercie de son invitation 

qqmois après, échange de bon procédé , le leader de la paf invite nicolas hublot à faire un vol avec la paf 

on l'habille on le met dans l'alphajet avec le leader , il commence à rouler verrière ouverte et le leader lui dit "ça va nicolas ?" *"ouais ouais"* 
la verrière se ferme et à ce moment là le leader répond "tu vas savoir ce que c'est un jet.................." 

la suite vous la connaissez voile noire direct au décollage


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

Moi ce que je préfère, c'est de voir des nioubes voler


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce que je préfère, c'est de voir des nioubes voler


 
t as des infos............


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce que je préfère, c'est de voir des nioubes voler



Depuis que le lancer de nains a été interdit, il a bien fallu trouver autre chose...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> t as des infos............



Oui. Ils ne volent pas très haut et ils font un drôle de bruit en retombant, une sorte de "Lol".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu as oublié de préciser leur bruit si distinctif du à leur résistance à l'air très mauvaise, le fameux  "Kikooooo"


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

quand régis prend les commande d'un B2  1,2 millard au tapis ces nioubes alors

trop d'incidence au décollage nan?

[YOUTUBE]_ZCp5h1gK2Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2010)

sauf que c'est un problème d'électronique qui a fait faire n'importe quoi au B2  (les ailes volantes sont trop instable sans calcul informatique  )


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que c'est un problème d'électronique qui a fait faire n'importe quoi au B2  (les ailes volantes sont trop instable sans calcul informatique  )


 
c'est vrai t'as vu les ailerons en bout d'aile de celui qui décolle en premier, il sont toujours en mouvement 


edit: les raison du crash (en anglais)les sondes de pression d'air à gauche et le calculateur dans le vent


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Janvier 2010)

L'émission sur le concorde et la contre enquête c'est quand et si c'est déjà passé était-ce pertinent ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5364486 a dit:
			
		

> L'émission sur le concorde et la contre enquête c'est quand et si c'est déjà passé était-ce pertinent ?


 
je pense que c'était hier soir "Concorde, le crash d'un mythe", et je n'ai pas canal


edit des images ici bande annonce

et ici le rapport du BEA


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

vous trouverez sur ce lien pour les prototypes des avions américains


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

La non simulation que j'adorais tout gosse c'était Chuck Yeager's Air Combat. J'adorais abattre les formations de B-52 avec mon F-4 Phantom. C'est bien le forum jeu ici ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5366992 a dit:
			
		

> La non simulation que j'adorais tout gosse c'était Chuck Yeager's Air Combat. J'adorais abattre les formations de B-52 avec mon F-4 Phantom. C'est bien le forum jeu ici ?


 

oui on parle looping ici pas de problème

je l'avais acheté pour mon LC à l'époque !!!! je prenais le blackbird pour passer entre les blocks ...........
 et un autre plus facile pendant la guerre du pacific avec un corsair il fallait dégomer des zéros des bateaux des sous marins à la rigolage


et flight simulator si mes souvenirs sont bons:mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

Je me lançais des scénarios custom où je devais affronter 15 MIG-21. Du grand délire et des looping dans tous les sens afin d'éviter les tirs qui frôlait parfois le sol. Bon, c'était peu réaliste parce qu'à mon humble avis niveau G prit dans la tronche ça devrait faire bien mal, même si le jeu essayait de prendre en compte cette données en assombrissant l'écran jusqu'à le rendre tout noir si on forçait trop (mais on ne tombait jamais dans les pommes, il suffisait d'arrêter de triturer le manche dans tous les sens).


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

edit : le simu pendant la guerre du pacifique c'est "hellcat"

edit :c'est vrai dans le chuck yeager on prenait des voiles dans tous les sens et des décrochages en 2 temps trois mouvement


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit : le simu pendant la guerre du pacifique c'est "hellcat"
> 
> edit :c'est vrai dans le chuck yeager on prenait des voiles dans tous les sens et des décrochages en 2 temps trois mouvement


 


petit rectificatif c'est le Chuck Yeager's Advanced Flight Trainer que j'avais


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi c'était bien le Air Combat.


----------



## shogun HD (27 Janvier 2010)

je suis désolé mais j'ai  suite à cette info


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je suis désolé mais j'ai  suite à cette info


ah ouais ? mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah ouais ? mais pourquoi ?



J'ai cherché aussi ce qu'il y avait de comique mais je n'ai pas trouvé&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

Ca me rassure... je commençais à me poser des questions sur mon niveau de bêtise...


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

c'est pour 2010 normalenent battre le record du monde de chute libre qui date de 1960 c'est le *redbullstratos *

*edit : la vidéo du premier record *


[YOUTUBE]FpIMOhS8llI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (1 Février 2010)

le nouveau chasseur russe (anciennement soviètique )le sukoi pak fa t50 

il devrai concurencer leYF22 raptor.............
il est pas beau et toujours pas d'aérofreins 

[YOUTUBE]vIc6iVVJelg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

Le seul chasseur de l'est digne de ce nom


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2010)

Ton lien est foireux Num


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5377052 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul chasseur de l'est digne de ce nom


 

nan pour moi c'est lui 

[YOUTUBE]wXtQkxE9qCY[/YOUTUBE]

le rafale bien sûr......


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5377052 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul chasseur de l'est digne de ce nom





Non, je m'insurge, c'est lui


----------



## shogun HD (4 Février 2010)

On ne nous dit pas tout 
http://mobile.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre/article/aviation-3-les-boulets-a-trainer-69160


----------



## shogun HD (6 Février 2010)

on ne nous dit pas tout ........................ sur l'USAF


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2010)

J'y connais rien du tout en zavions, mais j'aime bien les chasseurs de l'est, 

Le YAK 141, par exemple... Lada certified design 

[YOUTUBE]47DQ8SiAf2Y[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> J'y connais rien du tout en zavions, mais j'aime bien les chasseurs de l'est,
> 
> Le YAK 141, par exemple... Lada certified design


 

très bon choix pamoi digne héritier du yak 36 et 38 de yakovlev avec toutes les vivicitudes du décollage verticale notament pour les français et Dassault  et snecma  et autres................

pour le snecma
 [YOUTUBE]soe8WKycAyo[/YOUTUBE]

pour le balzac
[YOUTUBE]YRwjADnTb5w[/YOUTUBE]

mais bon c'est le jeu ma pove lucette


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> très bon choix pamoi digne héritier du yak 36 et 38 de yakovlev avec toutes les *vivicitudes du décollage verticale notament *pour les français et Dassault  et snecma  et autres................
> mais bon c'est le jeu ma pove lucette



vicissitudes du décollage vertical notamment

5 mots, 3 fautes. Et si on parlait orthographe ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> vicissitudes du décollage vertical notamment
> 
> 5 mots, 3 fautes. Et si on parlait orthographe ?


 

tu t'ennuies romuald


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> très bon choix pamoi digne héritier du yak 36 et 38 de yakovlev avec toutes les vivicitudes du décollage verticale notament pour les français et Dassault  et snecma  et autres................
> 
> mais bon c'est le jeu ma pove lucette



Pour le Coleoptère, l'echec se conçoit aisément....Mais le Mirage III-V avait l'air au point ???


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2010)

romuald a dit:


> 5 mots, 3 fautes. Et si on parlait orthographe ?










Pisque j'vous dit qu'ma passion c'est les looping&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pour le Coleoptère, l'echec se conçoit aisément....Mais le Mirage III-V avait l'air au point ???


 

deux accidents et une histoire de budget ont mis un terme à ce beau projet 

edit  
le X 13 des années 50 pour les USA
[YOUTUBE]53iQbz-TQGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2010)

Tiens, un bel avion: *le Saab Draken
*
[YOUTUBE]temKEiqXZOo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2010)

sans être chauvin  les saab je les préfères en voitures ..................


l'ancêtre du rafale le mirage 4000 trop vite oublié


[YOUTUBE]jYueaFelZ9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Pfff rien ne vaut le chasseur de notre vieux gKatarn, si antédiluvien soit il


----------



## shogun HD (14 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pfff rien ne vaut le chasseur de notre vieux gKatarn, si antédiluvien soit il


 

un peu trop avant gardiste..................


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pfff rien ne vaut le chasseur de notre vieux gKatarn, si antédiluvien soit il



Rapide mais bcp trop fragile : pas de boucliers 

_X-wing vs Tie Fighter_ : un remake de _Hellcat vs Zero_ ?


----------



## black-hawk (26 Février 2010)

Les avions c'est bien beau mais ça va tellement vite!!
Alors que les hélicos on a vraiment le temps de les admirer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTBrJb3P9o&feature=fvsr


ps, comment vous faites pour intégrer la video au site?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Les avions c'est bien beau mais ça va tellement vite!!
> Alors que les hélicos on a vraiment le temps de les admirer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1BTBrJb3P9o[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



L'avantage, c'est que quand tu revends l'hélico, les pneus avant sont neufs... C'est pas rien....



ps, tu mets l'adresse de la vidéo (ici 1BTBrJb3P9o) entre les balises youtube 
(all credits à shogun qui m'a filé le truc )


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> L'avantage, c'est que quand tu revends l'hélico, les pneus avant sont neufs... C'est pas rien....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

all crédit à naase qui m'a filé le truc 

pour les pneus avant c'est comme pour les ladas


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Un fantastique avion à effet de sol, de la famille des Ekranoplan, le LUN (vu du ciel *ICI*)



  -  

 - 



Celui qui fait des loopings avec ça, il est fort ...


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un fantastique avion à effet de sol, de la famille des Ekranoplan, le LUN (vu du ciel *ICI*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

vu du ciel on dirait un autre modèle plus fin.............................nan?


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un fantastique avion à effet de sol, de la famille des Ekranoplan, le LUN (vu du ciel *ICI*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toujours aussi moche le monstre de la caspienne


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est toujours aussi moche le monstre de la caspienne


 

ouaip et après zoom sur le coucou c'est bien le monstre de la caspienne 


histoire en russe  en deux parties

http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=_D8ewD6YX-0&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=MT7ewylPlAQ&feature=related


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ouaip et après zoom sur le coucou c'est bien le monstre de la caspienne


Je crois pas: le montre a un empennage en V alors que celui du LUN est plat et l'étrave du monstre est en lame de couteau alors que le LUN a un gros nez de nazique 
Le monstre:





Le LUN:





Deplus le monstre n'est pas équipé des 6 lance-missiles qu'on voit sur le dos du LUN.


----------



## black-hawk (27 Février 2010)

J'ai regardé les videos en russe, impressionnant comme engin, on  le voit meme lancer des missiles !!!


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois pas: le montre a un empennage en V alors que celui du LUN est plat et l'étrave du monstre est en lame de couteau alors que le LUN a un gros nez de nazique
> 
> .../...
> 
> De plus le monstre n'est pas équipé des 6 lance-missiles qu'on voit sur le dos du LUN.



Si, c'est bien le Lun qu'on voit (en fait on voit les lance-missiles en zoomant, comme dit Shogun, et il a aussi un empennage en V). De plus l'environnement correspond aux photos à terre.
Par contre, intéressant aussi, on peut voir un Orlyonok (Ekranoplan également) un peu plus à droite sur la jetée. Mais il faut remonter en 2005 sur G.E.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Si, c'est bien le Lun qu'on voit (en fait on voit les lance-missiles en zoomant, comme dit Shogun, et il a aussi un empennage en V


Euh c'est moi qui ai dit que c'est un LUN et c'est Shogun qui disait que c'est un "Monstre"...


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh c'est moi qui ai dit que c'est un LUN et c'est Shogun qui disait que c'est un "Monstre"...



oui, désolé :rose: j'avais lu trop vite...

-1 pour moi


----------



## shogun HD (28 Février 2010)

Un bon site avec tous les modèles
http://www.se-technology.com/wig/index.php


----------



## shogun HD (28 Février 2010)

vous remarquerez l'anode sacrificielle...........................(pour éviter la corrosion)

all thanks à pamoi pour son super boulot...........


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Mars 2010)

Une question avec 3 - 4 metres de creux ça marche toujours aussi bien 
j'imagine ce que ça donne je pratique beaucoup le catamaran :love:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Une question avec 3 - 4 metres de creux ça marche toujours aussi bien
> j'imagine ce que ça donne je pratique beaucoup le catamaran :love:



Cet engin là est le Chuck Norris des mers...Quand il arrive, la mer se calme.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Mars 2010)

une belle video (en 3 parties) sur le VTOL "pogostick" ( des années 50)
(la3e notamment vaut le détour)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfqod_ep-01-le-pogostick-le-nez-en-lair-1_tech
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfpzf_ep-01-le-pogostick-23_tech
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfowr_ep-01-le-pogostick-33_tech


----------



## shogun HD (10 Mars 2010)

trois vidéos aussi sur la propulsion nucléaire de type ramjet 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbg80x_ep-02-projet-pluto-la-fusée-atomiqu_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbg7oi_ep-02-projet-pluto-la-fusée-atomiqu_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbg79r_ep-02-projet-pluto-la-fusée-atomiqu_tech


le projet pluto est l'aboutissement du premier projet nerva


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

J-1........................


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

J - 1 de qui, de quoi ???


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

jour J pour les 100 ans de l'hydravion(Lhydro-aéroplane à l'époque) de henri fabre à la mède près de martigues 

Le 28 mars 1910, en France, près de Martigues (Bouches-du-Rhône), au bord de l'étang de Berre, face au village de la Mède, Henri Fabre fit décoller son hydravion devant un public nombreux dans lequel se trouvait l'aviateur Louis Paulhan. L'appareil parcourut 800 mètres au-dessus de l'étang et se posa sur l'eau : c'était le premier hydravion au monde à avoir décollé, réussi son vol et son amerrissage. Le succès de ce premier vol mondial fut officiellement constaté par un huissier de Martigues, Me Honoré Raphel : ce jour-là, Henri Fabre, alors âgé de 27 ans, devenait l'incontestable inventeur, constructeur et premier pilote de ce nouvel engin volant, l'hydravion!!!!

merci wiki


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Le gigantisme d'un Hangar à dirigeables ...


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)

intéressant:

[YOUTUBE]Wsq8ol9XJPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (28 Avril 2010)

le nouveau joujou de la nasa un drone spatial le X 37 b de boing

[YOUTUBE]7z37FXs3OCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (11 Mai 2010)

encore un nouveau joujou le X51 waverider une évolution du X43A

il marche au carburant militaire......


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2010)

Tiens quand on parle looping on parle forcément parachute.
Voici une étude très intéressante sur l'évaluation de l'utilité du parachute
Full Text ici.


----------



## shogun HD (17 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens quand on parle looping on parle forcément parachute.
> Voici une étude très intéressante sur l'évaluation de l'utilité du parachute
> Full Text ici.


 


je vois que monsieur est à la page


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je vois que monsieur est à la page



Y'a des moments où je me demande s'il ne boit pas dans le verre de Pascalformac...


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des moments où je me demande s'il ne boit pas dans le verre de Pascalformac...


 

pourquoi t'as des infos............?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Juillet 2010)

un petit exploit à saluer les 26heures de vol de solar impluse  bel oiseau nan

[YOUTUBE]opRCvTyJd-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (3 Septembre 2010)

*La Nasa vient de déposer des centaines d'images historiques sur le site de partage de photos Flickr. Classées en trois albums, elles sont librement utilisables.*


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> *La Nasa vient de déposer des centaines d'images historiques sur le site de partage de photos Flickr. Classées en trois albums, elles sont librement utilisables.*



miams le super Guppy (les Toulousains le connaisse bien  )


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

de ma réserve perso


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2011)

le nouveau drone de combat US le X 47 B effectue son premier vol  

[YOUTUBE]dDnvxNdez84[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2011)

les 75 ans d'Air France


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2011)

c'est l'un des premiers retrojet (qui vole d'ailleurs depuis plus de 2 ans sous ces couleurs et qui risque de finir bientot a la case)

il y avec lui :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2011)




----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> le nouveau drone de combat US le X 47 B effectue son premier vol
> 
> grosmachin​



Il y a drone (de combat) et drone (espion) :






[YOUTUBE]a8ZbtZqH6Io[/YOUTUBE]​
 (via Macbid)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a drone (de combat) et drone (espion) :
> ​
> 
> (via Macbid)


 

c'est vrai  il y en a un de type libellule mais je ne le trouve plus........


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2011)

Un petit ekranoplan, le Bartini VVA 14


----------



## shogun HD (19 Février 2011)

tu parles d'un engin les sous marins n'avaient qu'à bien se tenir  

[YOUTUBE]IAk3kwXfEWk[/YOUTUBE]

édit:

[YOUTUBE]F6Fb8bWhCKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (24 Février 2011)

Un avion  sur l'aéroport de Nicosie, abandonné en 1973 - après seulement 5 ans d'existence - lord de l'invasion Turque du nord de Chypre


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2011)

c'est la fin de F-GITA  alias Gitanic (car il avait faire un tour dans le lagon tahitien


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2011)

on peut voir près de fos-sur-mer en ce moment 
belle bête 





edit: et aussi le falcon 900LX


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2011)

Adieu Mitchell


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2011)

pas sur, c'est solide ces bestioles, on verra dans quelques jours si il peu revoler


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2011)

*et... hop !*


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2011)

*de la visite...*


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Adieu Mitchell



les ricains ont cassé un B-17 : http://www.inquisitr.com/113408/b-17-bomber-liberty-belle-crash-chicago/


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2011)

Ils sont en papier journal les B17 ? quand on suit ton lien on voit qu'il n'en reste quasi rien, c'est plutôt impressionnant :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2011)

C'est solide un B17, mais çà brûle


----------



## Pamoi (14 Juin 2011)

Solar Impulse s'est posé au Bourget



Romuald a dit:


> Ils sont en papier journal les B17 ? quand on  suit ton lien on voit qu'il n'en reste quasi rien, c'est plutôt  impressionnant :affraid:



l'alu ça fond très très bien


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Solar Impulse s'est posé au Bourget



*ah, bon ?*


----------



## Pamoi (14 Juin 2011)

Bah oui, mais "de la visite", ça peut être n'importe quoi


----------



## pascalady971 (14 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Solar Impulse s'est posé au Bourget
> 
> 
> l'alu ça fond très très bien



Ça fond pas, ça brule. Les avions sont en dural (AU4g) soit aluminium + divers alliages dont un pourcentage de magnésium, métal qu'on utilisait avant pour les flash photo.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2011)

Un avion transparent  

[YOUTUBE]loalahej67s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2011)

Je n'y crois pas une seconde : trop de place pour les jambes 
Et où qu'on met les bagages à main ?


----------



## fedo (15 Juin 2011)

un autre hybride sera présent au bourget cette année. non il ne s'agit pas du X100 de mackie mais du X3 d'Eurocopter:







sikorsky a aussi son prototype il me semble.

mise à part les liaisons avec les plateformes offshore (de + en + éloignées) et les patrouilles maritimes/lutte anti surface/ASW/AFS, je suis très dubitatif pour du search & rescue sauf à vouloir couper en 2 les rescapés

en même temps ça prendrait moins de place


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

fedo a dit:


> un autre hybride sera présent au bourget cette année. non il ne s'agit pas du X100 de mackie



pourtant c'est l'immense star du Bourget comme la queue du mickey quoi


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2011)

je suis en galère pour le bourget, le 100-400 de mon frère a rendu l'ame, recherche 100-400 L IS USM pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

la queue du mickey


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2011)

non, c'est dans le sujet  c'est pour le bourget


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2011)

J'avais pas remarqué ce fil

Atterissage 747-200 comme si vous y étiez


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2011)

*my tailor is ?* :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2011)

cette bestiole avait conçu pour une atterrissage et et un décollage mega-ultra-court en plein Téhéran lors de la crise des otages de l'ambassade US 

[YOUTUBE]WKCl3lfAx1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2011)

*P 51*


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Septembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *P 51*



 sur ces photos du P51 pendant son piqué fatal, on ne voit plus le pilote...

donc peut-être un malaise ?

quoique certains prétendent avoir entendu une explosion avant que l'appareil ne parte sur le dos, et on voit effectivement un panache de fumée sur l'une des photo...


----------



## shogun HD (17 Septembre 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> sur ces photos du P51 pendant son piqué fatal, on ne voit plus le pilote...
> 
> donc peut-être un malaise ?
> 
> quoique certains prétendent avoir entendu une explosion avant que l'appareil ne parte sur le dos, et on voit effectivement un panache de fumée sur l'une des photo...


 

merci Joachim du Balay des clichés impressionnant 

pour sortir de cette triste nouvelle rappelons la super prestation de big Frog à Reno


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2011)

Angry Birds Airline


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2011)

ici la photo qui fait vraiment peur:affraid:


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ici la photo qui fait vraiment peur:affraid:


 

heureusement pour certain cela se termine mieux 






http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/0...ion-de-tourisme-atterrit-sur-l-autoroute.html


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2011)

Oué, je ne savais pas qu'un P51 Mustang était un avion de tourisme...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ici la photo qui fait vraiment peur:affraid:



Bah jusqu'ici tout va bien...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Septembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, je ne savais pas qu'un P51 Mustang était un avion de tourisme...


mais çuila est une réplique, pas un vrai


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2011)

d'ailleurs si vous avez 100 000 $ vous pouvez même avoir un spit  http://www.supermarineaircraft.com/


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, je ne savais pas qu'un P51 Mustang était un avion de tourisme...


 

c'est une réplique  le vrai est plus muscleplane 

compare les échapements


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> d'ailleurs si vous avez 100 000 $ vous pouvez même avoir un spit  http://www.supermarineaircraft.com/



Je veux pas faire mon difficile, mais je préférerais une réplique d'un Me BF109 mod. G ou K


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

De la mUrde, ué 

Si tu vas voir chez les teutons à pistons, parles moi plutôt d'un FW109 'long-nez' ou d'un TA152 :love:


----------



## jugnin (29 Septembre 2011)

> La circulation a dû être coupée pendant deux heures pour permettre l'évacuation de l'appareil.



On y croit trop la circulation des lapins ?! Hein, comme si une autoroute corrézienne pouvait servir à autre chose quà faire atterrir des avions en panne


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> De la mUrde, ué
> 
> Si tu vas voir chez les teutons à pistons, parles moi plutôt d'un FW109 'long-nez' ou d'un TA152 :love:



Dans la série des FW190, j'ai toujours pensé que le "D" long-nez était un peu déséquilibré de profil d'un point de vue esthétique, je garde une préférence pour le "A".


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

C'est vrai, mais côté performances y'a pas sténopé.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2011)

C'est qui sténopé, une variante peu connue du FW190


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2011)

Les portugais en action 

[youtube]TyY6xAmvJPY[/youtube]


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2011)

*même pas mal !* :afraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2011)

patent troll, et oui aussi dans l'aviation !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2012)

le sable conserve...


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> le sable conserve...



OUFFFF !!!!

Tu ne vis pas en Egypte


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> OUFFFF !!!!
> 
> Tu ne vis pas en Egypte



tu as parfaitement raison: je suis mieux conservé


----------



## tatouille (20 Mai 2012)

6 mois de plus et le monde parlerait allemand depuis
[YOUTUBE]nhOTB52hJKU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]b8ap2xXdOzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2012)

techniquement le ME-262 n'était pas au point, il était très mauvais en dog fights et surtout avait un faible rayon d'action a cause de son importante consommation de carburant. 

Pour l'aile volante, regardons ce qu'il existe en la matière a l'heure actuel : il n'y a eu qu'une seule et c'est le B2, problème, le B2 a une quantité incroyable d'informatique pour le maintenir en vol. les ailes volante sont très instable et l'electronique est la pour compenser en permanence, c'est a cause de cela qu'elles sont impropre au transport de passager. Pour rappel, avec 3 capteurs endommagé par l'humidité tu peu mettre au tapis un B2 

[YOUTUBE]7aT4HBLsO8w[/YOUTUBE]

plus de 1 000 000 000 de $ par terre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2012)

Et voilà ! Je me suis décidé et j'ai entamé cette semaine la licence d'apprentissage ULM sur Viper SD-4...

Entre les cours théoriques et pratiques, il me reste donc 4 bons mois à bosser (minimum !) pour préparer l'examen final... je croise les doigts !:rateau:












Si certains parmi vous ont déjà passé cette licence ....... tous les conseils seront les bienvenus ! 

Merci d'avance !




​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2012)

Cool man&#8230; 

Juste une question ça monte à combien en &#8364; au total (Théorie+pratique) pour cette license ?

Eclates toi bien mais pas au sol bien sûr&#8230; 

Perso je fais souvent du simu avec XPlane v9 et Condor (simu planeur) ce dernier tournant avec bootcamp car pas de version Mac&#8230;

J'ai pas de formation ici sur l'aérodrome voisin  à part avion et planeur mais les coûts sont pas les mêmes&#8230;

PS : Avec cette license tu peux piloter ce genre d'ULM C'est un fou de part chez moi que je connais&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2012)

Salut Dos,

Le coût de la formation théorique (météo, règlementation, technique et navigation) et pratique est de 1504 Euros + TVA comprenant 60 heures théoriques, 14 heures de pilotage (instructeur non compris) et la cotisation annuelle au club de l'aérodrome.

Cette formation va jusqu'au premier vol en solo ... après, la location de l'ULM revient à 90 Euros de l'heure (environ 15 heures à prévoir pour obtenir la licence finale).

Ensuite encore une quinzaine d'heures en solo pour pouvoir emmener un passager.

L'avantage pour moi c'est que ce petit aérodrome spécialisé en ULM est à une quinzaine de kms de mon domicile et en pleine campagne (ça limite les risques !!!:rateau: ... pour les autres !)

En plus l'ULM est équipé d'un parachute de secours en cas d'urgence (tu pètes l'avion mais t'en sors vivant !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2012)

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, j'ai testé (basiquement !:rateau *AIR NAV PRO* en combinaison avec mon *iPad 2 WIFI* connecté en bluetooth avec le module GPS externe *GNS 5870 MFI*.

Quand je dis "basiquement", c'est que je me suis contenté d'indiquer mon aérodrome de base comme waypoint (la liste des "nearest airports" est bien pratique) et que le GPS m'y a conduit avec précision avec en prime, le sourire ravi mais sarcastique de mon instructeur.

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'afficher la carte d'approche (????) ... faudra que je me renseigne !

Auparavant, j'avais acheté sur le MapStore les cartes 3D de la Belgique et j'avoue que le relief est très soigneusement affiché !

Attention : avant de commencer la navigation 3D, il faut "calibrer" en fonction de la position de l'iPad dans le cockpit ... il faut veiller à appuyer sur le bouton "calibrate" pendant quelques secondes avant que cela ne marche (j'avais simplement appuyé, mais ça ne donnait rien) ... on se croirait dans Flight Simulator !:rateau:

Inconvénient de l'iPad : même avec la luminosité à fond, faut bien plisser les yeux pour y voir qq chose ... faut dire que la luminosité dans l'habitacle du Viper est très très forte !

Bon ... il me reste donc 99,9 % des fonctions de AIR NAV PRO à découvrir mais pour cela, faut que j'y comprenne quelque chose ... mais ça viendra !


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus l'ULM est équipé d'un parachute de secours en cas d'urgence (tu pètes l'avion mais t'en sors vivant !)



tu pense déjà te vacher ?  (un jour je prendrais aussi des cours de pilotage)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu pense déjà te vacher ?  (un jour je prendrais aussi des cours de pilotage)



 ... Certainement pas Mackie ! Mais j'avoue que ça rassure quand même un peu !:rateau:

Le gros désavantage de l'ULM c'est qu'étant donné son faible poids, il est beaucoup plus sensible au vent, mais l'avantage c'est qu'en cas de panne, tu te poses "pratiquement" n'importe où !


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2012)

désolé de faire mon P77 mais « aller aux vaches » c&#8217;est ça mackie : se poser dans un champ pour raisons techniques, pas sauter en parachute et laisser l&#8217;aéronef se _crasher_


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> désolé de faire mon P77



Tu as honte j'espère ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as honte j'espère ?



si :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2012)

C'était ce dimanche au family day à Eurocopter qui se déroule que tout les dix ans !!!!! [youtube]3-l6Jx88IWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2012)

Patientez une minute (présentation), coupez éventuellement le son (musique pas trop à mon gout), et....

Enjoy !

[youtube]F6uubO1i4Mo[/youtube]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2012)

Allez ! ... Encore quelques heures et je pourrai voler "*solo*" ... Arf ! :love:




​


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2012)

ça va être le (premier) laché de TheBig :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ça va être le (premier) laché de TheBig :love:



Espérons que ce ne soit pas le dernier !!!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2012)

Attention mesdames, il y a thebig qui va faire du radada au dessus de vos têtes :love:


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2012)

et en P.S.V. !


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> et en P.S.V. !



uniquement si il a une dame sur les genoux  mais attention aux interceptions  (surtout de madame qui est au sol avec son rouleau a pâtisserie  )


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Octobre 2012)

Je suis en train de suivre en direct et c'est impressionnant&#8230; :mouais:

A voir&#8230;

Y'a des MacBooks dans la salle de contrôle sinon&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis en train de suivre en direct et c'est impressionnant :mouais:
> 
> A voir
> 
> Y'a des MacBooks dans la salle de contrôle sinon



Super ! Merci pour le lien !


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

c'est malin, maintenant je veux refaire un saut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est malin, maintenant je veux refaire un saut


 ... Je te comprends ! Franchement, je ne me sens pas encore prêt à refaire de la chute libre pour l'instant ... et pourtant, je dispose du brevet "A" !... je deviens vieux, certainement ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2012)

Joli. 

Un avion C-160 frôle les spectateurs d'un meeting aérien à l'atterrissage


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2012)

ça date d'un moment cette vidéo  c'est le dernier vol de ce transal


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2013)

*tout dépend du sens du vent...* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2013)

Un petit "truc" en passant pour ceux que ça intéresseraient  :

J'ai un instructeur qui m'interdit en vol l'usage du GPS interne et de mon iPad avec Air Nav Pro en arguant que je devais être capable de m'orienter tout seul comme un grand avec les éléments extérieurs ... (en plus, ce s........ cache le compas !)

Le gros problème c'est que je n'ai aucun sens de l'orientation (mais vraiment aucun !) et que j'attends toujours avec appréhension le moment où il va me demander : "Alors fieu, il est où le terrain ????" ... après quoi, je commence à transpirer comme un phoque et je bafouille une direction au hasard et je me plante honteusement .

Mais heureusement, j'ai acheté "l'objet qui tue" ... une boussole électronique Bushnell Backtrack qui, après avoir "marqué" le point de départ (le terrain, en l'occurrence hihi !), m'indique la direction à suivre et la distance à vol d'oiseau pour y revenir et ... ça marche du tonnerre !!!!!!

C'est petit, ça tient dans la main gauche et surtout ça passe inaperçu ... alors quand il me pose la question qui fâche, je fais semblant de regarder tout autour de moi, je baisse légèrement le regard vers la gauche et je claironne fièrement : "A 3 heures, direction environ 15 kms hihi ! ... faut voir sa tête !

C'est beau la technique !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai un instructeur qui m'interdit en vol l'usage du GPS interne et de mon iPad avec Air Nav Pro en arguant que je devais être capable de m'orienter tout seul comme un grand avec les éléments extérieurs ... (en plus, ce s........ cache le compas !)



En effet, on peut constater le résultat:






> Le gros problème c'est que je n'ai aucun sens de l'orientation (mais vraiment aucun !) et que j'attends toujours avec appréhension le moment où il va me demander : "Alors fieu, il est où le terrain ????" ... après quoi, je commence à transpirer comme un phoque et je bafouille une direction au hasard et je me plante honteusement .



"transpirer comme un phoque": tu as le sens de l'à-propos... 



> C'est petit, ça tient dans la main gauche et surtout ça passe inaperçu



Tant que ça ne goutte pas... :rateau:

Mais on va peut-être éviter les détails scabreux, non


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tant que ça ne goutte pas... :rateau:
> Mais on va peut-être éviter les détails scabreux, non



 En me relisant, j'ai pensé : "P...... ils vont se précipiter là-dessus comme des cochons sur des truffes" ... mais j'avoue que je n'avais pas pensé aussi rapidement !:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En me relisant, j'ai pensé : "P...... ils vont se précipiter là-dessus comme des cochons sur des truffes" ... mais j'avoue que je n'avais pas pensé aussi rapidement !:love:


Sinon une astuce qui peut-être utile, la majorité des paraboles sont orientées vers le sud  Bon dans la Beauce ça sera plus dur à repérer :mouais:
Regarde la prochaine fois car une fois que t'as le sud tu perds pas le nord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sinon une astuce qui peut-être utile, la majorité des paraboles sont orientées vers le sud



Euh Merci Dos Jones, mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste des Evangiles non plus ! 

:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh Merci Dos Jones, mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste des Evangiles non plus !
> 
> :love:


Je parlais des paraboles sattelites ducon :love: genre :




Sinon y'a la mousse sur les arbres qui indique le nord  mais là faut voler en rase mottes voire sur le dos pour voir


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Avril 2013)

ben...y'a quand même le soleil, non ? (bande de touristes...:rateau: )

même au pif, ça donne déjà une indication
avec une montre (à aiguilles...), c'est aussi précis qu'une boussole


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ben...y'a quand même le soleil, non ? (bande de touristes...:rateau: )
> 
> même au pif, ça donne déjà une indication
> avec une montre (à aiguilles...), c'est aussi précis qu'une boussole


:mouais: En belgique y'a plus de nuages que de soleil :mouais:

Tu l'saurais si tu y avais été


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Avril 2013)

pas tant que ça, d'après la photo de thebig dans son tagazou..

les pilotes amateurs ne volent pas trop quand les nuages sont trop épais, au point de ne pas voir le soleil...


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2013)

pour les mordus le 30 Juin il y aura un B-17 en france  et ça sera gratuit


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2013)

Oussa ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oussa ?



C'est indiqué ....

Ile de Noirmoutier
Plage de la Cantine
La gueriniere


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est indiqué ....



Ben oussa ? :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben oussa ? :rose:



 ... Juste en dessous de l'aile gauche du B17 arf !...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2013)

Ben c'est facile quand on a l'image... Elle ne s'affichait pas cet aprem


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2013)

mais si, mon site fonctionne correctement


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2013)

Total sponsor. 

C'est pour se faire pardonner le naufrage de l'Erika qui a conchié toute l'île ? (et pas que)


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Total sponsor.
> 
> C'est pour se faire pardonner le naufrage de l'Erika qui a conchié toute l'île ? (et pas que)



Tu sais, à partir du moment où il s'agit de cramer du carburant, Total toujours là


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Alors que Total avait pris l'eau sur ce coup là, voilà qu'ils jouent les monte-en-l'air maintenant !!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juin 2013)

Actuellement je suis Roland Garros et j'enregistre certains matchs (via EyeTv) notamment ceux des légendes&#8230; En re-visualisant le match de Tsonga d'hier j'ai découvert ceci :




C'est la caméra qui traverse le court central re-visitée par les Emirates qui sont un des sponsors de cette compétition&#8230; 

Amusant non&#8230;


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2013)

*de mieux en mieux *


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2013)

Le premier vol est en Live sur Daily Motion&#8230;  Atterrissage prévu vers 14h&#8230;

[DM]xyv1n0_evenement-en-direct_tv#.UbrfA45WyGc[/DM]​
Par contre je me demande quelles mesures sont concernées par le bidule fixé au sommet du gouvernail et qui ballote derrière à 2/3 mètres ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre je me demande quelles mesures sont concernées par le bidule fixé au sommet du gouvernail et qui ballote derrière à 2/3 mètres ?



La trainée ?


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre je me demande quelles mesures sont concernées par le bidule fixé au sommet du gouvernail et qui ballote derrière à 2/3 mètres ?



c'est du made in china


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La trainée ?


Tiens là tu la ramènes 



fedo a dit:


> c'est du made in china


Une lanterne ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2013)

*le portable pour tous...* :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> e portable pour tous... :rateau:


Et dire qu'on fait chier les automobilistes s'ils utilisent leur portable au volant

Ils ont qu'a s'arrêter sur le coté comme tout le monde


----------



## Penetrator (18 Juin 2013)

moi c'est ceci qui me tente
http://www.terrafugia.com/


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2013)

*Un F-22 Raptor en mauvaise posture face à un Rafale* :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2013)

*l' avion fantôme...*


----------



## fedo (15 Juillet 2013)

pour du contraste...


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2013)

Jetman vs B17


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Juillet 2013)

Ils sont passés pour la première fois dans le ciel de chez moi Je les avais vu ailleurs dans d'autres circonstances mais là je pouvais pas louper.

Photos prises en mode rafale J'avais pas le mode Alpha Jet sur mon Canon (Soufflé par Pascal77 )












​


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu vas voir chez les teutons à pistons, parles moi plutôt d'un FW109 'long-nez' ou d'un TA152 :love:



Tiens, si tu lis le Fana de l'Aviaition... dans le n° de septembre, un FW 190D-9 restauré par Sandy air Corp est à vendre.






























1,2M$


----------



## Penetrator (19 Septembre 2013)

et celui ci , pas remonté pourquoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Laisse moi le temps. 


Looping, c'était pas dans the A-team?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2013)

*Dormez, nous ferons le reste...*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Orig.RCHeliJet? Ferngesteuert Gigantic A-380 Singapore Airlines Peter Michel Hausen a.A 2013 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Décembre 2013)

Et PAF !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (6 Décembre 2013)

bof...

c'est bien la peine de nous déranger pour ça ...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Décembre 2013)

Ah bah ça fait plaisir...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2013)

*autorisés*


----------



## fedo (30 Mars 2014)

et voici le nouveau bombardier tactique furtif américain.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2014)

*au dessus de la Méditerranée...*


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2014)

il y a un gros meeting en préparation pour le 13 juillet au Bourget http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/?p=3084


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2014)

Un mojito mosquito :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2014)

macinside a dit:


> il y a un gros meeting en préparation pour le 13 juillet au Bourget http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/?p=3084



*et comme apéritif:*







​


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2014)

Ah et toujours les affiches rafraîchissantes de Romain&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2014)

Ce matin à Barcelone :sick:

[YOUTUBE]1N5THRSp4hM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2014)

:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2014)

Goodbye space shuttle carrier.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2014)

*Comment passer brillamment le mur du son (?)*


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2014)

L'Airbus A320Néo a décollé pour la première fois de Toulouse-Blagnac.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​



C'est bouclé:

http://www.latribune.fr/depeches/re...i-au-caire-pour-signer-le-contrat-rafale.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2015)

Bientôt...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2015)

Encore raté pour cette année... 



Serai sous l'eau en Méditerranée à la Pentecôte


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2015)

36 de plus...

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...ait-acheter-40-rafale-a-la-france-468100.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2015)

*http://www.01net.com/editorial/6600...ique-dairbus-s-apprete-a-traverser-la-manche/*

Atterrissage réussi


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2016)

Dassault Aviation 100 ans

*La Conquête de l'Air - Spectacle grand format au Grand Palais*


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2016)

Dix vidéos étonnantes de l’opération russe contre Daesh en Syrie                        

À noter que deux des machines montrées sont de celles qui adorent faire du tourisme au large des côtes françaises...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dassault Aviation 100 ans
> 
> *La Conquête de l'Air - Spectacle grand format au Grand Palais*



Spectacle fabuleux et remarquablement conçu ! 

Malheureusement, la totalité des places avait été vendue 1 mois et demi avant la première séance ! 

On m'a fait un joli cadeau !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2016)

Commémoration La Fayette le 20 avril

Quatre F-22 Raptor pour commémorer le centenaire de la création de l’escadrille La Fayette

Le spectacle devrait être impressionnant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2016)

L'image : Un B-52 et des F-22 survolent la région parisienne

Belle cérémonie et joli spectacle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2016)




----------



## Pi-Wan (5 Mai 2016)

Superbes photos, il est vraiment bien ce topic  Les affiches sont vraiment top, tu sais si on peut les avoir ou les acheter quelquepart?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2016)

Compiègne Aéro Classic rend hommage au Normandie-Niémen



Pi-Wan a dit:


> Superbes photos, il est vraiment bien ce topic  Les affiches sont vraiment top, tu sais si on peut les avoir ou les acheter quelquepart?



Pour les affiches, le mieux est de voir sur place !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

C'est vrai que ces affiches sont superbes !!!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai que ces affiches sont superbes !!!!!!



Il fut un temps où, à la nuit tombée, j'allais décrocher des affiches de cirque, afin de constituer une collection pour mon petit-fils (avec la complicité de sa grand mère)... 
Elles sont marrantes et spectaculaires ! 

Mais bon, ça ne va pas faire l'affaire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2016)

Étonnante video :




chapeau ! 
​


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2016)

J'ai eu la chance de voir les jetmen à l'entraînement cet été à Empuria Brava. Impressive !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2016)

La patrouille « Cartouche Doré » a donné une ultime représentation avant sa mise en sommeil


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2017)

Aeroscopia & Airbus Heritage : les « porteurs d'Histoire »

Dès que je passe dans le coin, j'y cours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2017)

La Grande Bretagne a acheté des ravitailleurs (A330MRTT) et, pour en diminuer le coût, a prévu qu'une partie puisse être utilisée en transporteur civil quand l'armée n'en a pas besoin.
Ces appareils ont reçu un système d'IFE (InFlight Entertainment) conçu par une petite société française basée à Montrouge (92).
Chapeau ! 
L'objet en question :


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mai 2017)

​et pour se balader, il y aura le choix :





ou






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2017)

Première sortie pour Stratolaunch, l’avion lanceur de fusées


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2017)

​Un avion foudroyé sur le lac lui offre la photo d’une vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2017)

Au pays des vaches violettes : 





Prise de vue étonnante, aidée par la configuration du site


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2017)

Vol Air France AF66 : Le Musée de l'Air à la rescousse ?

Ce qui est amusant -si l'on peut dire- c'est que ma fille a utilisé cet appareil en janvier : ouf !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2017)

Soudain, un « Bang » se fit entendre dans le ciel de Californie


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2017)

Deux pilotes ratent volontairement leur atterrissage Par 6 Medias VIDÉO. Ils ont été suspendus par la compagnie Air Berlin, qui estime qu'ils ont mis en danger la vie de 200 passagers, rapporte Mashable. 12


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Deux pilotes ratent volontairement leur atterrissage Par 6 Medias VIDÉO. Ils ont été suspendus par la compagnie Air Berlin, qui estime qu'ils ont mis en danger la vie de 200 passagers, rapporte Mashable. 12



En voilà deux qui ne poseront pas de problèmes de reclassement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2017)

À regarder ce soir (si possible) : Sully


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2018)

Atlantique 2 en goguette...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2018)

Meeting aérien au Bourget pour les 120 ans de l'Aéro-Club de France ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2018)

Ce n'est pas tout frais mais spectaculaire quand même : Première mondiale : Dassault fait voler un drone militaire avec un ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2018)

l'ipad frappe encore : Transavia fait un pas de plus dans sa transformation numérique


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2018)

Tous à la cave : Aircraft Interiors : Airbus et Zodiac optimisent l'espace des ponts inférieurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2018)

​Les avions de la Grande Guerre à l'honneur du meeting de la.Ferté-Alais


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2018)

Un seul pilote dans les Airbus et les Boeing, c'est pour bientôt... 

Professionellement, j'ai participé à la résolution de ce genre de problème avec les syndicats quand le PNT est passé de trois à deux (mécanicien navigant : exit) chez Air Inter... La direction d'AF n'a pas fini de rigoler, surtout dans le contexte actuel...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2018)

Vol de Rafale ce matin au-dessus de la maison. Y a pas un kit "échappement" ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vol de Rafale ce matin au-dessus de la maison. Y a pas un kit "échappement" ?



Ils n'ont pas survolé Paris, se méfiant de "Notre Drame"... 

C'est d'ailleurs dommage, le spectacle en valait la peine : Défilé aérien pour le 100e anniversaire du « La Fayette »


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2018)

Faut souhaiter à la sou au bordelais de ne pas avoir raté ça : rassemblement-hydravions-biscarrosse-belle-edition-2018.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2018)

Quand les avions du patrimoine prennent l'air Par Thierry Vigoureux VIDÉO. En vol ou au sol à Melun près de Paris, des avions mythiques sont présentés au public ce week-end. Visite guidée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2018)

...ça fait rêver !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2018)

Y a un DC3 avec les bandes D-Day qui est passé au-dessus de la maison


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a un DC3 avec les bandes D-Day qui est passé au-dessus de la maison



Un C 47 pour être précis (appellation militaire de l'engin) 

Tu es vernis !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2018)

Exact, C47. Il est passé bas, on l'a bien vu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2018)

Perso, c'est le *Fairchild C-119* qui a éveillé chez moi un tas de souvenirs ...
Quand on décollait de Melsbroek, une fois sur deux, le pilote devait recommencer la procédure n'ayant pas atteint la vitesse optimale de décollage au bout de la piste ... alors, c'était freinage à mort, demi tour et re-décollage ! Un vrai cirque ! 

J'ai du décoller plus de cinquante fois avec le C-119, par contre, je n'ai jamais atterri !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, c'est le *Fairchild C-119* qui a éveillé chez moi un tas de souvenirs ...
> Quand on décollait de Melsbroek, une fois sur deux, le pilote devait recommencer la procédure n'ayant pas atteint la vitesse optimale de décollage au bout de la piste ... alors, c'était freinage à mort, demi tour et re-décollage ! Un vrai cirque !



On t'avait pourtant dit qu'il fallait retirer les cales et fermer la porte ! 



> J'ai du décoller plus de cinquante fois avec le C-119, par contre, je n'ai jamais atterri !



On s'en rend bien compte chaque jour qui passe...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2018)

3e-edition-du-meeting-aerien-des-etoiles-et-des-ailes-a-francazal.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2018)

Jolie publicité : 





... et son making off :


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2018)

Une jolie bestiole : stratobus-thales-dirigeable-stratospherique.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2019)

Incroyable manœuvre d'un hélicoptère dans les Alpes


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2019)

Fin de partie pour l'A380.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...380-apres-des-annees-de-ventes-decevantes.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fin de partie pour l'A380.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...380-apres-des-annees-de-ventes-decevantes.php



En effet ! (j'avais pensé poster dans le "post mortem")

Une victime de plus des progrès des motorisations : 2 turboréacteurs  suffisent désormais à transporter quasi le même nombre de passagers quand il en fallait quatre auparavant : A340 -> A330 ou B747 -> B777 et A380 -> A350-1000.

Dommage, c'était un appareil particulièrement confortable pour les longs trajets (paraît-il le plus silencieux de tout ce qui vole aujourd'hui) .

Comme je ne l'ai pas encore utilisé et que j'ai un bon stock de "miles AF" j'essaye de me concocter une virée sympa. 
J'avais loupé une balade en Concorde alors que j'aurais pu la faire ! 

Les voyages forment la jeunesse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2019)

A380, A400M, ces programmes qui ont "pourri" jusqu'au bout l


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> A380, A400M, ces programmes qui ont "pourri" jusqu'au bout l


Quelle tristesse


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle tristesse



Les plus petits ne font t pas mieux : 





Trop pressés d'aller au restaurant à côté (il est "top") !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2019)

Original :


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2019)

Une pensée pour CouleurSud à l'occasion d'une visite étonnante (par le moyen utilisé) de La Réunion :


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2019)

Impressionnant et prometteur :


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2019)

Surprenant : La Nasa dévoile des images inédites des ondes de choc produites par deux avions passant le mur du son


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2019)

Un avion français améliore le record de la traversée de...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2019)

Ejection impromptue d’un passager civil ayant pris place à bord d’un Rafale B 

On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un modoMacG© en quête de sensations fortes... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2019)

Un F-16 néerlandais a probablement été endommagé par des obus de 20 mm… qu’il venait de tirer


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2019)

Premier vol aux Etats-Unis du Stratolaunch, le plus grand ... 

Pas très esthétique, l'engin, mais quand on voit d'où il a décollé, il est bien né !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2019)

Impressionnant : 






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2019)

Quelques jolies videos pour l'occasion : La flotte Airbus parade dans le ciel de Toulouse pour son cinquantième anniversaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2019)

Bon humour belge : chaque année ont lieu des manœuvres auxquelles participent des unités aériennes dont le nom fait référence au "tigre".
C'est l'occasion d'un concours de décoration d'appareils, décorations parfois loufoques : 







et le détail est savoureux :




​Ce F16 belge est en parfait état de marche : les "décorateurs" feraient fortune dans les décors de théâtre !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2019)

Vu hier trois Hercules C130 avec les bandes D-DAY pour les répétitions du 6 juin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2019)

L’avion qui a mené le débarquement en Normandie retourne sur ses terres d’opération, 75 ans après


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

Des éclaircissements sur les problèmes du 737 Max : Le Boeing 737 face à l'Airbus A320 (pages 5 & 6).

Comme quoi on est loin d'un simple logiciel...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2019)

LePoint a dit:
			
		

> LARTICLE RÉSERVÉ AUX ABONNÉS


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


>



Shit ! 

Extrait du passage intéressant : 
"_Dos au mur, Boeing panique et modernise rapidement – trop rapidement – son Boeing 737 pour quʼil puisse afficher les mêmes performances en consommation de carburant que son rival Neo. Et cʼest là que ça dérape ! Boeing est, en quelque sorte, poussé à la faute par le succès insolent du nouvel avion européen. Dʼautant quʼil faut préciser que le B737 affichait déjà une sévère tare congénitale...
Le fuselage du B737, dérivé de celui des quadriréacteurs 707 et triréacteurs 727, est en effet « bas sur pattes » : les jambes du train dʼatterrissage, rétractées, empiètent peu dans les ailes au profit des réservoirs de carburant. Les ailes sont basses, alors lʼavion peut se contenter dʼune échelle escamotable pour débarquer les passagers sans avoir recours aux équipements lourds dʼun aéroport. Les portes des soutes à bagages sont accessibles du sol. Valises et colis peuvent être débarqués à mains dʼhomme sans matériel spécialisé. Tout cela est pratique mais nʼest plus adapté aux temps modernes de lʼaviation. Les deux moteurs sous les ailes sont à 52 centimètres du sol, ce qui est suffisant pour des réacteurs des années 1960 en forme de cylindre, mais le sera moins quand leur diamètre grossira avec lʼévolution technique des turbines à gaz. Un réacteur obéit en effet à une loi incontournable : pour consommer moins, polluer moins et faire moins de bruit, son diamètre doit augmenter proportionnellement aux taux de dilution, le rapport entre les flux dʼairs chaud et froid. Dʼoù, à lʼentrée des réacteurs, ces soufflantes dʼun diamètre toujours plus grand. Tellement grand – près de 2 mètres – quʼil faut, sur la nouvelle version du B737, baptisée B737 MAX, faire appel à un mât supportant le réacteur au-dessus de lʼaile, ce qui a pour effet de le déporter vers lʼavant. Mais cette nouvelle position du moteur sur le dernier-né des 737 crée un couple cabreur dans certaines configurations (qui met en danger la stabilité de lʼavion).
*Crashes. *Pour le contrer, Boeing développe à la va-vite un logiciel correctif de ce défaut, non documenté dans le manuel de lʼavion, le Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS), qui agit sur les commandes à lʼinsu des pilotes. Et cʼest justement ce mécanisme qui est mis en cause dans les deux crashs aériens récents de Lion Air et dʼEthiopian Airlines, qui ont causé la mort de 346 personnes et ont eu pour conséquence lʼarrêt de lʼexploitation du B737 MAX_"

©T. Vigoureux Le Point


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2019)

Sauf que si on n'est pas abonné au Point on n'en apprends pas plus. Tu peux nous faire un résumé ?

(Grillé par le trooper)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que si on n'est pas abonné au Point on n'en apprends pas plus. Tu peux nous faire un résumé ?
> (Grillé par le trooper)



Y'a pas que le tromper aux manettes du BBQ : #302.  Tu vas te sentir carbonisé ! 

L'origine du problème : _Le fuselage du B737, dérivé de celui des quadriréacteurs 707 et triréacteurs 727, est en effet « bas sur pattes » : les jambes du train dʼatterrissage, rétractées, empiètent peu dans les ailes au profit des réservoirs de carburant. Les ailes sont basses, alors lʼavion peut se contenter dʼune échelle escamotable pour débarquer les passagers sans avoir recours aux équipements lourds dʼun aéroport. Les portes des soutes à bagages sont accessibles du sol. Valises et colis peuvent être débarqués à mains dʼhomme sans matériel spécialisé. Tout cela est pratique mais nʼest plus adapté aux temps modernes de lʼaviation. Les deux moteurs sous les ailes sont à 52 centimètres du sol, ce qui est suffisant pour des réacteurs des années 1960 en forme de cylindre, mais le sera moins quand leur diamètre grossira avec lʼévolution technique des turbines à gaz. Un réacteur obéit en effet à une loi incontournable : pour consommer moins, polluer moins et faire moins de bruit, son diamètre doit augmenter proportionnellement aux taux de dilution, le rapport entre les flux dʼairs chaud et froid. Dʼoù, à lʼentrée des réacteurs, ces soufflantes dʼun diamètre toujours plus grand. Tellement grand – près de 2 mètres – quʼil faut, sur la nouvelle version du B737, baptisée B737 MAX, faire appel à un mât supportant le réacteur au-dessus de lʼaile, ce qui a pour effet de le déporter vers lʼavant. Mais cette nouvelle position du moteur sur le dernier-né des 737 crée un couple cabreur dans certaines configurations (qui met en danger la stabilité de lʼavion). _


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

http://franceairexpo.com​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> http://franceairexpo.com​



Tu comptes t'y rendre ?
Ce qui est rigolo, c'est qu'un ancien client (branche française d'AOPA) est partenaire !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu comptes t'y rendre ?
> Ce qui est rigolo, c'est qu'un ancien client (branche française d'AOPA) est partenaire !



Non hélas , c'est le dernier jour aujourd'hui et j'ai des rendez vous pour des essais de voitures .
J'espère que la météo sera agréable pour les visiteurs avec ses orages de cette nuit


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non hélas , c'est le dernier jour aujourd'hui et j'ai des rendez vous pour des essais de voitures .
> J'espère que la météo sera agréable pour les visiteurs avec ses orages de cette nuit



Dommage, ça t'aurait changé des voiles...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dommage, ça t'aurait changé des voiles...


L'Armada de Rouen c'est fini  pour moi , mais c'était magnifique


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

La Patrouille de France survolera l'Armada


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2019)

Étonnants, les problèmes constatés par les constructeurs américains à cause du physique des pilotes, qu'ils soient civils ou militaires : 

Boeing 737 MAX : le problème de la force physique des pilotes
F-35: danger en cas d'éjection !

Ahurissant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a un DC3 avec les bandes D-Day qui est passé au-dessus de la maison



J'ain pensé à toi en prenant la photo aujourd'hui :



Cet engin était au dessus de Ste Mère Église dans la nuit du 5 juin 44 pour larguer ses parachutistes.
Pour le 75ème anniversaire, il a été restauré, a refait exactement le même voyage avec des anciens à bord.
À noter sur le nez, l'amical message à Adolf !

Sinon, au manche du Rafale Display faisant la présentation en vol, la chance a voulu que ce soit lui :



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une pensée pour CouleurSud à l'occasion d'une visite étonnante (par le moyen utilisé) de La Réunion :



Pas de problème, il sait manœuvrer le joujou !
En fait, ils étaient à la Réunion pour la simulation d'un raid nucléaire sur... la France au départ de l'île : plus de 13 heures de vol, non stop avec les ravitaillements à la clef !
Il n'a ré-ouvert sa verrière qu'à St Dizier !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

La Patrouille de France attendue pour un spectacle aérien inédit


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2019)

EntretienRalph Nader : "Le 737 Max de Boeing ne doit plus jamais voler"


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Juillet 2019)

.infos-dijon.com/news/dijon/dijon/dijon-longvic-l-ancienne-base-aerienne-


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2019)

La Patrouille Suisse a fait une démonstration au bon moment… mais pas au bon endroit 

On va pas en faire tout un gruyère : ils étaient à l'heure !


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Juillet 2019)

Juste avec *iPhone* c'est limite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2019)

Un homme volant lors du défilé du 14 juillet ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2019)

Belles bêtes : « le Sabre est une Aston Martin »


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2019)

Elle mérite bien sa place ici :

https://www.futura-sciences.com/sci...1-fusee-saturn-v-decollait-il-y-50-ans-19916/



Édit : en postant ceci, je m'aperçois que je reviens aux origines du fil de discussion.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ain pensé à toi en prenant la photo aujourd'hui :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 134489​Cet engin était au dessus de Ste Mère Église dans la nuit du 5 juin 44 pour larguer ses parachutistes.
> Pour le 75ème anniversaire, il a été restauré, a refait exactement le même voyage avec des anciens à bord.
> À noter sur le nez, l'amical message à Adolf !



Pour moi, le plus bel avion du monde, malgré le Concorde, pour tout ce qu'il a fait et représente. J'aime à me repasser cette séquence d'_Un pont trop loin_, le décollage des DC-3 Dakota, avec les planeurs tirés en queue, et le passage en formation au-dessus de la campagne anglaise.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Elle mérite bien sa place ici :
> https://www.futura-sciences.com/sci...1-fusee-saturn-v-decollait-il-y-50-ans-19916/
> Édit : en postant ceci, je m'aperçois que je reviens aux origines du fil de discussion.



Je me suis souvent fait la réflexion que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'avaient pas eu la chance de rêver comme nous, comparant les avancées respectives (tout comme ma manière de communiquer bien "différente" de chacune des parties). Cette course poursuite  de plusieurs années reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de jeunesse !
À ce jour, aucune des nombreuses fusées construites depuis cette époque est aussi lourde et puissante que Saturne V : 







​une idée de la taille de la bestiole (2.350 tonnes et 110 mètres de haut) !

Un de mes regrets restera de n'avoir pu assister en direct et sur place au décollage de l'engin : un reporter US, installé dans une cabane pour être à l'abri du bruit lors du décollage,  a dû maintenir les parois de la bicoque à ce moment là pour éviter de la prendre sur la tronche !

Souvenir impressionnant également : une cabine Mercury après son retour. L'état de "crémation" du bouclier ainsi que l'espace réservé au passager (le chausse-pieds était fourni pour y entrer) était stupéfiant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2019)

« L'homme volant » Franky Zapata échoue dans sa traversée de la Manche


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2019)

Il y a 60 ans, l’aventure du révolutionnaire projet d’avion C-450 « Coléoptère » prenait fin


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2019)

Franky Zapata a réussi la traversée de la Manche sur sa machine ... 

Traversée de la Manche réussie pour l'avion électrique


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2019)

Il a respecté le feu rouge :


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2019)

Après l'A320 certifié "water proof" sur l'Hudson, le modèle A321 est, lui, certifié "champ de maïs" : Russie: un Airbus atterrit d'urgence dans un champ de maïs, 

Et pour les mêmes raisons à chaque fois !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2019)

​Shit ! 

Me verront l'année prochaine !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2019)

Pour me consoler : 




​avec la liste des participants : Meeting aérien du centenaire du musée 

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour me consoler :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 138319
> ​avec la liste des participants : Meeting aérien du centenaire du musée



C'est bon pour dimanche ! 

Sinon : 737 Max, le désastre financier de Boeing y compris une video reprenant exactement et précisément les causes des accidents.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2019)

Étonnant :


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2019)

Quelques raretés en vol :


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2019)

Après la bande annonce, l'intégrale :


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

le plus long vol direct de l’histoire


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2019)

A Marnes-la-Coquette, le Mémorial de l’Escadrille La Fayette veut faire décoller ses visites


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2019)

Airbus veut faire voler les avions comme les oiseaux migrateurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2019)

Boeing 737 MAX : une catastrophe industrielle inédite 

Boeing sur le point de suspendre la production du 737 MAX

Quand le patron de Safran envisage le lancement d'un nouveau Boeing

Pas simple...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Airbus dévoile Maveric





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Boeing 737 MAX : une catastrophe industrielle inédite
> Boeing sur le point de suspendre la production du 737 MAX
> Quand le patron de Safran envisage le lancement d'un nouveau Boeing
> Pas simple...



Boeing 737 Max : l'avion jugé « défectueux et dangereux » par le Congrès américain


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

La Nasa développe un jet supersonique silencieux


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2020)

Joli coup : French Bee reprend le record de distance à Air Tahiti Nui


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2020)

Joli coup. Cela rapproche la Polynésie pour y aller plonger (entre autres)


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2020)

Décollage historique d'une fusée SpaceX avec deux astronautes à bord


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2020)

Covid-19 : les avions se parquent pour dormir


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2020)

Boeing cessera la production du mythique «Jumbo Jet» 747 en 2022


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2020)




----------



## Panpan9219 (16 Août 2020)

Coucou, 
Est ce quelqu'un aurais des photos du Stamp, c'est pas jeune, la peur de ma vie, lors d'un saut; je croyait emporter la queue avec .
Amicalement


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2020)




----------



## Panpan9219 (17 Août 2020)

*Un grand merci,* cela me ramène 60 ans en arrière, quel avion, une vraie libellule nous avions également un Farman, le premier qui avait fait la liaison Saigon.moteur en étoile qui crachais de l'huile sur le parebrise du pilote et qui nous obligeais à sortir en équilibre pour essuyer..quant il attérissait on aurait dis un canard avec ses roues de bicyclette...également un Dragon De Havilland, le club n'était pas riche, à tel point qu'au début on sautais d'un ballon, faut le faire. Et pour le coté histoire un saut d"un JU 52 avec un coup de pied au derrière, coincé par le haut du pépin à la porte ,nous entrions dans l'histoire.
Quelle époque mes frères


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2020)

Un drone suisse en goguette à l'intérieur de Tchernobyl (vérification de l'absence d'uranium) :






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2020)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> *Un grand merci,* cela me ramène 60 ans en arrière, quel avion, une vraie libellule nous avions également un Farman, le premier qui avait fait la liaison Saigon.moteur en étoile qui crachais de l'huile sur le parebrise du pilote et qui nous obligeais à sortir en équilibre pour essuyer..quant il attérissait on aurait dis un canard avec ses roues de bicyclette...également un Dragon De Havilland, le club n'était pas riche, à tel point qu'au début on sautais d'un ballon, faut le faire. Et pour le coté histoire un saut d"un JU 52 avec un coup de pied au derrière, coincé par le haut du pépin à la porte ,nous entrions dans l'histoire.
> Quelle époque mes frères


Comme tu dis ... Quelle époque !  

Moi ça me ramène une bonne cinquantaine d'années en arrière... En 1969, j'ai totalisé une trentaine de sauts avec le C-119 Fairchild, époque bénie où les pilotes mettaient leurs pieds sur le tableau de bord pour faciliter la manoeuvre du manche au décollage ! 

De beaux souvenirs tout ça avec la pointe de nostalgie qui va si bien avec !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)

Ils y arrivent : La police du ciel Suisse bientôt opérationnelle 24 heures sur 24


----------



## Panpan9219 (29 Décembre 2020)

8 minutes pour traverser le ciel Suisse, quel intérêt d'avoir 24/24 cette surveillance ?
Un rapper serait plus économique ? ?
Maintenant que j'ai une belle photo du Stamp, est-ce qu'un amateur aurait celle du dragon De Havilland ? et par hazard le Farman moteur en étoile avec son train style roue de vélo ?
merci d'avance
PS/ je n'ai jamais vu ce C119, il était basé ou . c'est une copie du Nord Atlas 2501 ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2020)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> PS/ je n'ai jamais vu ce C119, il était basé ou . c'est une copie du Nord Atlas 2501 ?


Le C-119 était une déclinaison aménagée du Nord Atlas 2501.
Il était avant tout réservé pour les troupes aéroportées.
Les C-119 belges étaient en attente sur la base militaire de Melsbroek en Belgique.


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le C-119 était une déclinaison aménagée du Nord Atlas 2501.


Heuuuu.
Pour autant que je sache, mis à part le fait que ce sont tous les deux des cargos bipoutres à aile haute, d'où leur ressemblance, ils n'ont rien à voir. Ou alors autant que le Concorde et le Tupolev TU144


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Heuuuu.
> Pour autant que je sache, mis à part le fait que ce sont tous les deux des cargos bipoutres à aile haute, d'où leur ressemblance, ils n'ont rien à voir. Ou alors autant que le Concorde et le Tupolev TU144


Le Nord Atlas étant antérieur au C-119 Fairchild, j'ai toujours pensé qu'il avait servi de "modèle" à la conception du C-119, mais, après recherche, il s'avère qu'il n'en est rien comme tu le dis.

En 1969, j'avais vu des Nord Atlas sur l'aérodrome de Solenzara et j'avais été frappé de la ressemblance entre les 2 avions, tous deux cargos, bipoutres et aile haute d'où ma probable confusion ! 

Merci d'avoir rectifié !


----------



## Panpan9219 (30 Décembre 2020)

Quel avion, et de souvenirs, j'ai eu l'honneur de faire un commandé lors de mon brevet en 58, ayant déjà une soixantaine de sauts, le moniteur m'avait prêté le sien en catimini. et le *dernier voyage* en 60 lors de mon rapatriement sur une civière, placée presque à hauteur moteur, je suis resté sourd plus d'une semaine.
Un autre coucou m'a aussi impressionné "la Caravelle" lors de la remise du brevet, N° 400 000 je crois on a eu droit a différents paramètres de vols, la Caravelle n'ayant que des anciens à bord..
Amitiés


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2021)

J'ai mis 3 minutes à comprendre...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai mis 3 minutes à comprendre...



Moi aussi, bien que je trouvais étrange ce comportement avec des avions civils à proximité. Les premières minutes sont bluffantes.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2021)

Je dois être trop rationnel, il ne m'a pas fallu 5 secondes pour suspecter le truc, et une vingtaine pour confirmer mon impression, essentiellement pas la 'fumée' sortant du train, trop homogène. Mais je reconnais que c'est bien fait.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai mis 3 minutes à comprendre...​



Que c'était des essais de touch & go dans un jeu video ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2021)

Non ! Ne parlons plus looping.









						«L'aérien ne doit plus faire partie des rêves d'enfant»: nouvelle polémique dans une ville gérée par les Verts
					

Un extrait du conseil municipal de la ville, tenu lundi dernier, est remonté à la surface sur les réseaux sociaux en plein cœur du week-end de Pâques.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2021)

Comme tu dis ! Brisons les rêves. 
Sa famille, à la maire, et celles de ses conseillers municipaux roulent toutes à vélo, peut-être ?
Et subventionner ne veut pas dire financer, merdre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non ! Ne parlons plus looping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doit voler en escadrille, celle là !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2021)

Zambie : un avion-cargo atterrit par erreur sur un aéroport en construction 

J'mai gourré !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

L'hélicoptère Ingenuity a volé sur Mars  Le tout premier vol d'un engin motorisé sur une autre planète a eu lieu, a annoncé la Nasa.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'hélicoptère Ingenuity a volé sur Mars  Le tout premier vol d'un engin motorisé sur une autre planète a eu lieu, a annoncé la Nasa.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2021)

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés : lancement en direct de Space X vers l'ISS (chaîne NASA sur Youtube)

Space X en direct​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés : lancement en direct de Space X vers l'ISS (chaîne NASA sur Youtube)


Moi, j'aurais pas confiance...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés : lancement en direct de Space X vers l'ISS (chaîne NASA sur Youtube)
> 
> Space X en direct​


Ce qui est passionnant, pour lui, c'est également de pouvoir comparer une technique ancienne (2016 sur Soyouz) à la technique actuelle (volume intérieur disponible, abandon des boutons, manettes et autres interrupteurs).

Y'aurait pas une 'tite place en rab ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais pas confiance...


Ça c'est bien passé 
[mode complot international/on]
Mais comme tout ça c'est du cinéma !
[mode complot international/off]


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'aurait pas une 'tite place en rab ?


De toute façon, il finira par redescendre.

Moi, je veux bien partir, mais pas revenir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2021)

Je crois que je me serais tapé une bonne et homérique chiasse au décollage ... 
Alors, avec mon imagination débordante, j'imagine la scène ... la combinaison qui gonfle, les coutures qui pètent et pour finir, une explosion merdique digne de l'enfer de Dante !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

Le dernier avion de transport Noratlas 2501 encore en état de vol pourrait être définitivement cloué au sol


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>


T'aurais pas oublié quelque chose ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2021)

Il y avait pas un lien vers un article qui parlait du Falcon machin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y avait pas un lien vers un article qui parlait du Falcon machin ?


Dassault dévoile le Falcon 10X, nouveau fleuron de ses jets d'affaires


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2021)

Mars : pour la première fois, le son du vol d’Ingenuity enregistré


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2021)

Bientot, çà va sentir les frites dans le ciel.









						Un premier vol long-courrier à l’huile de cuisson pour un avion d’Air France
					

Air France et Total réalisent, mardi, le premier vol long-courrier de la compagnie avec du carburant à base d’huiles de cuisson. À partir du 1er janvier 2022, les compagnies aériennes devront utiliser au minimum 1 % de ce biocarburant dont le déploiement reste entravé par une faible production...




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bientot, çà va sentir les frites dans le ciel.


Miam !!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Miam !!!!


S'pèce de goinfre !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2021)

Ça c'est du looping !
Du moins la fin... 





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2021)

"L'expérience d'une vie"


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2021)




----------



## Neyres (4 Septembre 2021)

C'est sérieux ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2021)

Faire voler un avion dans un tunnel : l'incroyable prouesse... 

Pour la vitesse, on se contentera de 445 km/h...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)

Paris Villaroche AIR LEGEND airshow
					

Le PARIS-VILLAROCHE AIR LEGEND est un événement désormais incontournable qui se déroule chaque deuxième week-end de septembre, sur l’aérodrome de Melun-Villaroche, à 40 km au sud-est de Paris.Ce spectacle exceptionnel permet de voir voler des avions légendaires, qui sont rarement ou jamais vus...



					airlegend.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2021)

Le "Spirit of Innovation" de Rolls-Royce a volé pour la première fois


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2021)

J'y étais dimanche, trop bien


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2021)

SpaceX : les quatre premiers touristes spatiaux de retour sur Terre après trois jours en orbite


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2021)

Ils auraient pu continuer à tourner plus longtemps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2021)

Compétition insolite


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Jura. Un avion historique en escale à Tavaux
					

L'unique Noratlas, ancien avion de l'armée française, encore en état de vol s'est posé deux petites heures à Tavaux ce mercredi.




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2021)

Tours. Il restaure un bombardier de la Première Guerre mondiale et souhaite s’envoler avec


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2021)

Crash du F-35B britanique : les premières images montrent une accélération trop faible


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2021)

Le F35, saymal


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)

Des dizaines de satellites de SpaceX détruits à cause d'un orage magnétique


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)

Un rapport parlementaire n’exclut pas un échec pour le SCAF et le futur char de combat franco-allemand


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2022)

L'Antonov An-225 Mriya en feu dans son hangar en Ukraine (confirmation officielle)


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2022)

Analyse de l'état de l'Antonov An-225 Mriya après son incendie dans son hangar en Ukraine
					

En attendant une analyse précise de la part de la compagnie aérienne Antonov, voici une analyse d'une vidéo tournée récemment sur l'aéroport Antonov. Elle montre que la partie avant est presque totalement perdue mais la partie centrale, les ailes et la partie arrière semblent intactes voire...




					air-cosmos.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)

On y arrive : SCAF : Dassault Aviation n’exclut pas, a priori, de développer seul un nouvel avion de combat et ce n'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On y arrive : SCAF : Dassault Aviation n’exclut pas, a priori, de développer seul un nouvel avion de combat et ce n'est pas trop tôt !


Vive l'Europe : Berlin a pris la décision de principe d’acquérir une trentaine de chasseurs-bombardiers F-35A

Dassault => plan B


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2022)

Mais pkoi des F35 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais pkoi des F35 ?


Parce que les pilotes allemands connaissent bien ce zing, la formation sur Rafale dure trop longtemps...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2022)

P'têt que je dis une connerie, mais l'Allemagne n'a pas encore de F35, donc les pilotes, ils le connaissent d'où ?

Et quand on voit la disponibilité opérationnelle du F35 (sans même parler de son coût), est-ce un bon choix ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2022)

Comme pour les Suisses qui au dernier moment, n'achètent plus de Rafale mais des F35...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Va falloir emporter de la lecture : Qantas: des vols directs de Sydney vers Londres et New York d'ici...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Va falloir emporter de la lecture :



Ou des somnifères


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Parce que les pilotes allemands connaissent bien ce zing, la formation sur Rafale dure trop longtemps...


Étonnante, ta remarque ! Comment les pilotes allemands connaîtraient bien ce zinc, alors que les unités de formation US concernées sont à plus de 6.000 kms !
Et la formation au Rafale durerait plus longtemps ? J'ai envie de te répondre que c'est explicable le Rafale étant "multirôles" alors que le F35 n'en comporte qu'un (en dehors du boucan au décollage, remarquable pour un mono-réacteur !).
Pour info, un pilote anglais (pilote d'Eurofighter), après avoir essayé le Rafale, a déclaré que c'était l'avion le plus extra dont il avait tenu le manche (sans avoir suivi de formation excédant la normale).
Pour l'Allemagne, la raison est évidente : non contents de se mettre militairement sous la protection américaine, il ne faut pas oublier que des bombes nucléaires sont stockées dans le pays (OTAN). L'emport d'un armement par un bombardier est autrement plus complexe que le dépôt d'une valise dans un  coffre de voiture. Cela nécessite des études et, des essais effectués par le constructeur : vous imaginez une seule seconde l'USAF communiquant les spécifications de ses bombes nucléaires à Dassault qu'ils cherchent à torpiller par tous les moyens ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

Le Pentagone diffuse l’image d’un objet aérien non identifié ayant évolué près d’un F/A-18


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2022)

O,n voit pas grand chose.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> O,n voit pas grand chose.


En effet, la vidéo est décevante !


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2022)

De fait, c'est un ovniniv (ni identifié ni visible). Sont vraiment fort ces aliens.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet, la vidéo est décevante !


Mais lors d'un traitement du sujet dans un journal TV, l'image est vraiment visible.
Quant aux conclusions, c'est une affaire personnelle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Août 2022)

Le drone stratosphérique Zephyr d’Airbus est resté en vol pendant 64 jours lors d’une évaluation de l’US Army


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2022)

​On va remarcher sur la lune ?   *Le lanceur lunaire SLS salué par une patrouille de T-38 Talon*


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2022)

Nouvel avion de l'aéronavale de Lorient à l'essai mais sans imat (faut pas prêter le flanc).


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)

*Des pièces de l'A380 vendues aux enchères Airbus organise une vente aux enchères exceptionnelle.*


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)

*La NASA a percuté un astéroïde afin de le dévier *


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2022)

La foudre s’abat sur Easyjet


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2022)

Avions hybrides : Aura Aero marque des points


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

*An-225 Mriya : le PDG d'Antonov confirme la construction d'un second An-225*


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)

*Un morceau de la navette spatiale Challenger retrouvé au fond de la mer*


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2022)

J'ignorais que c'était une invention française : *Le Coandã 1910: le tout premier avion à réaction de l'histoire*

*



*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2022)

Six morts dans une collision d’avions de la Seconde Guerre mondiale samedi au Texas
					

La collision a eu lieu lors d’un spectacle d’avions militaires des années 1940 organisé dans le cadre du long week-end férié du 11 novembre.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)

*États-Unis: Ils restent 7 heures coincés sur un pylône électrique*


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2022)

*Le dernier Boeing 747 quitte l’usine d’Everett *


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2022)

La Marine Nationale dit adieu à la mythique Alouette III




​Et le pilote de celui-ci est devenu mon patron dans le civil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)

Pas forcément rassurant : *Boeing 737 MAX : le coup de pouce du Congrès des Etats-Unis*


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2022)

La force aérienne israélienne immobilise une partie de ses F-35B pour une inspection de sécurité (vidéo impressionnante)


----------

